# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  DC++ client for MacOSX -> ShakesPeer

## socrates

Έχει κάποιος από εσάς καταφέρει να συνδεθεί σε DC Hub του awmn με client για MAC?

Έβαλα το ShakesPeer αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να συνδεθώ :/

----------


## vegos

> Έχει κάποιος από εσάς καταφέρει να συνδεθεί σε DC Hub του awmn με client για MAC?
> 
> Έβαλα το ShakesPeer αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να συνδεθώ :/


Eγω με shakespeer παίζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό, χωρίς πρόβλημα...

Τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχεις;

----------


## Billgout

Δουλεύω εδω και πολύ καιρο με το Shakespeer μια χαρά. Τι σου βγάζει?

----------


## socrates

Το ότι δουλεύει σε σας σημαίνει ότι θα δουλέψει και σε μένα  :: 

Είχα τσεκάρει την επιλογή "connect to backend server" βέβαια κάθε φορά που αλλάζεις αυτή την ρύθμιση πρέπει να κλήνεις και να ξανανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα (ήδη μου εβγαλε 3 φορές μήνυμα "The server has ended unexpectedly. You have found a bug!").

Με το που έβγαλα αυτή την επιλογή και επανεκίνησα την εφαρμογή άρχισε να κάνει hashing τα αρχεία (ενώ είχα βάλει τα shared folders το hashing παρέμενε στο 0%). Λογικά θα δουλέψει! Προς το παρόν είμαι banned για 30 λεπτά από τον server επειδή προσπάθησα να συνδεθώ πριν ολοκληρωθεί το hashing και δεν τηρούσα το minimum share requirement!  ::  

Επίσης το έβαλα σε passive mode γιατί το test port μου έκανε failed.

Tnx!

----------


## socrates

OK it works like a charm!  ::

----------


## vegos

> Επίσης το έβαλα σε passive mode γιατί το test port μου έκανε failed.


Το έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ..
Από τις πρώτες versions, μόνο σε passive παίζει..

Σε active θα σου κάνει connection, αλλά μόλις πας να κατεβάσεις κάτι, δεν θα στο ξεκινήσει ποτέ ή δεν θα στο βάλει καν στην download queue..

----------


## cirrus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Επίσης το έβαλα σε passive mode γιατί το test port μου έκανε failed.
> 
> 
> Το έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ..
> Από τις πρώτες versions, μόνο σε passive παίζει..
> Σε active θα σου κάνει connection, αλλά μόλις πας να κατεβάσεις κάτι, δεν θα στο ξεκινήσει ποτέ ή δεν θα στο βάλει καν στην download queue..


Βρε παιδιά φυσικά και δεν θα παίξει σε active mode, αν δεν έχεις ανοίξει την πόρτα που χρειάζεται στο firewall. Εμένα παίζει τέλεια σε active mode.

----------


## vegos

> Βρε παιδιά φυσικά και δεν θα παίξει σε active mode, αν δεν έχεις ανοίξει την πόρτα που χρειάζεται στο firewall. Εμένα παίζει τέλεια σε active mode.


Οκ, να το διορθώσω τότε..




> Ποτέ δεν έπαιξε χωρίς κανένα firewall σε active mode


 ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> Βρε παιδιά φυσικά και δεν θα παίξει σε active mode, αν δεν έχεις ανοίξει την πόρτα που χρειάζεται στο firewall. Εμένα παίζει τέλεια σε active mode.
> 
> 
> Οκ, να το διορθώσω τότε..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κοίτα να σου πω την αλήθεια εγώ πάντα έχω firewall ανοιχτό και στις αρχές ούτε εμένα μου δούλευε αλλά με rule για το port του dc στο firewall, it works like a charm. 
Οπότε μήπως έχεις ανοιχτό το firewall και το ξέχασες.  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> ...στις αρχές ούτε εμένα μου δούλευε αλλά με rule για το port του dc στο firewall, it works like a charm.


Για πες το rule γιατί επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ αυτά που ισχυρίζεται ο vegos.

----------


## vegos

> Οπότε μήπως έχεις ανοιχτό το firewall και το ξέχασες.


Nτεν έκω φάϊργουολ καρντιά μου...

----------

